# Fanned frets - helps or hurts technique?



## MetalDaze (Feb 28, 2012)

What's your take? I've only played single scale guitars to date, but I do have a 7 string on order that will be 25-27".

Are certain techniques easier or harder? I wouldn't imagine that straight alternate picking runs would be a problem but perhaps 5-6 string sweeps could be harder? or maybe just different?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 28, 2012)

There is not a single technique that I find to be hampered by the 2.5" fan of my 8-string in comparison to any of my other scaled or stringed guitars. That includes, palm muting, sweeping, tapping, etc. 

There is small time period where your hands will need to get used to the new fretting scheme, but it's a short time. It only took a few days for me to get really comfortable with my first fanned guitar.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 28, 2012)

im not a shredder but when i practice scales and sweeps, so much easier on a multiscale. my fretting hand took to the fan so naturally. however, had a difficuilt time adjusting my picking hand to bridge with my palm muting style. since im not a shredder, ive decided to stick with straight scale


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2012)

I think you'll be fine with a 2" fan. Obviously the larger the fan the more adaptation is needed, and there's a point that it will make certain things impossible, but I think most people would say a 2" fan won't have any measurable effect on your playing once you adapt.


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I figured it wouldn't be a big deal, which is why I didn't worry when placing the order. 

Over the last year, I changed how I hold the pick because I had developed this goofy picking technique over the years that worked for me, but I believe ultimately limited my growth. After getting over the hump of relearning how to pick again, I'm glad I did. It drove home the idea that while there is always more than one way to "skin a cat", there are definitely more (and less) efficient ways of doing it.

It made me think about fanned frets and whether the fan actually had any ergonomic benefits (or shortcomings) that would make certain techniques more/less efficient.


----------

